# Brother pr 650 / PE 8



## Sophiabop (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello All ! 
Please excuse any typos as this is my very first post.  
I am just about to purchase the Brother PR 650 , I have never used any embroidery machine before , but consider myself a easy self teacher. Just wondering if any that has used this machine would consider it " user friendly " I am a bit nervous considering it is a big $ purchase. Also what products or extras do you think I would need first ? I am looking at the PE designs 8 .. I thought the picture digitizer looked unique. Has anyone done this as well and did you like it ? 
Thanks so much for any help


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

The pr 6** series from brother are easy machines, if you are an easy learning type then this a very good choice.
Software to digitize is very helpfull to.
I don't know pe design, so cant help you there.

Try to handle the machine first before you are going to buy items you dont use.
And read the forums. 
There is a nice yahoo-group about the pr-600 with lots of information.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The picture digitizer isn't worth anything. It will create a nice looking file on the screen that will look like crap when it stitches out...

The machines themselves are pretty easy to learn how to operate. The software is good for the price, I highly recommend the tutorials from madmumbler.net - Leslie is one of the moderators on the PR600 yahoo group. 

Lot of good info on the yahoo group, just don't dare have the audacity to actually question something the moderators post...


----------



## AllofUs (May 9, 2009)

The brother is very user friendly. I have used PE 8 for a year know and find it to be very capable and a bargain for the features you get.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 600 and I agree, it is a good starter machine. It was not my first machine, so I had an idea of what was going on. Have the sales person give you a demo and see if they will let you do a few things on the machine while you're there for the demo. Make sure they offer lessons, that's what I did. They gave me an hour or so worth of know how when I went to pick mine up.

Oh yeah, this is my 1000th post. Wow I get my new shirt.

Okay, back to the topic at hand. I would get about 3 spools of thread, needles and some backing. Plus some test fabric. Embroidery software and look into wholesale accounts. You will need them if you start doing well and making money. 

Practice daily with what you make on the pc and stitch out. As Tfalk (Ted) said, it will look good on the computer but stitch out like crap. So you will need to learn what to do to make things look good all the time the first time. This is not with everything you do, but you will find this out. 

Get any dvd that you can learn how to use the software you buy. You will really need to know what it means to digitize. You will what to learn how to process goes even if you have no reason to ever do it yourself. It will help in the long run if you ever need to have something done for you. You'll know what to ask and what to look for in a digitizer. 

If I forgot anything, someone feel free to add on.


----------



## Sophiabop (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply !


----------



## Sophiabop (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucky 1000 !! Thanks for your time in answering my questions . Everyone has been great


----------



## elainesew (Oct 18, 2010)

PR 650 is easy to learn, lots of things on machine like editing,letters, drag & drop on screen make it easier than other machines.
P e design is friendly to use too - just take small bits at a time when learning it,
Try to get a deal of software ,spare hoops,backing,thread - anything extra when buying will allways be handy later on.
I bought the Loes Cds for earlier versions of the software - she's brilliant and shows lots of various things to do. you can find them here www.artistitch.com 
Hope this helps
Elaine,


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i started with a janome mb4 but i out grew it quick and i wanted the ability to do hats with a hoop. i got a pr-650 with not much experience (only alittle more than you have) and i am also a quick learner. i did have a digitizing program that i bought with my janome and it is only as good as the operator. i found it to be easy to jump into and get stuff sewn. i have also had stuff digitized that i know was beyond my ability and it came out great. i say get it and start using it. the only way you will learn it is to get those needles moving. you won't hurt anything (unless you put your fingers in the way). good luck


----------



## elainesew (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Mike - think you sent this email to the wrong person, iv'e had PR series for years and been digitizing for ages on the software,
My post was replying to someone else asking about them.
Elaine..


----------

